# Critique Nigerian Dwarf does



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

I have two Nigerian Dwarf does, I am hoping to get them LA'd this year, but would like your opinions first. The first doe is approximately 2 years old in this picture. She is 4 years old now, but it is snowing like crazy outside and I can't get a good picture;-). The second doe is 8 weeks old in this picture(almost 1 year now), again I can't get a better picture now, but will try to go out at get a good picture as soon as the snow stops. The pictures are from Rez Ridge, the farm that I got my lovely ladies from. Thank you!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Pretty girls! 

I don't want to give you an in depth critique because I'm still trying to hone in my skills in that area. And I would hate to give you the wrong information  But, I will say I like the look of the doe in the second picture. She seems very nice and pretty correct. 

One major fault I can see is they both have steep rumps. The doe in the first pic has the steeper rump of the two. If your willing to get them both LA'd I would say go for it! I'm doing that with my herd this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Fillyfrenzy (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you! I noticed the rumps too, they are both bred to bucks that are solid in their hindend.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

I can't really give you a critique cause I'm still learning in that area, but they're both beautiful does. I have a Nigerian Dwarf doe who looks very similar.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

The first doe needs a flatter stronger topline


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First doe: I really like her depth and width through the barrel! She stands strong on her feet and legs, and appears to have sharp withers. Where she falls short is her topline, that needs a lot of flattening. Her rump is nice and long, but steep. I would also like to see better rear angulation and brisket extension. She has nice length of body. 

Second doe: Looks like she will have a level topline, but her rump is short and steep. She shows good brisket and length of body/neck. Her rear legs look a little funny, but it could be the picture.


----------

